# Model H, Series 47 John Deere Manure Spreader Parts needed



## Chris MacFarland (Jan 28, 2019)

J 15986 C, Crank
Conveyor Shaft:
S 4889 C, Cover Inner Feed Ratchet Case
L 1133 C, Spring Coil, 1-1/2" x 3-1/8"
J 16585 C, Bracket for Stop Prawl, Complete
4378 SC, Collar
L 222 C, Spring 8 coils, 13/32" x 1-1/2"


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

lazyd said:


> Just to update this post. I now have between 75 and 80 old Ground Driven Manure Spreaders I am parting out. Mostly John Deere but I also have a few other brands. Also I rebuild 1 or 2 spreaders each year and offer them for sale. Contact me at : [email protected]


You should hop over to the classifieds section and check out what lazyd has to offer.


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

pogobill said:


> You should hop over to the classifieds section and check out what lazyd has to offer.


Thanks pogobill! Yes, I should have all those parts. Contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

Chris MacFarland said:


> J 15986 C, Crank
> Conveyor Shaft:
> S 4889 C, Cover Inner Feed Ratchet Case
> L 1133 C, Spring Coil, 1-1/2" x 3-1/8"
> ...


Chris, I should have all those parts for you. If you contact me at: [email protected] I can show you what I have and give you prices. I hope we can help you with your "H".----Bill


----------



## Duane Steffes (4 mo ago)

lookind for roller wheel bearings for john deer manure spreader model H series 47


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Duane Steffes said:


> lookind for roller wheel bearings for john deer manure spreader model H series 47


Welcome to the forum. Email lazyd or wait for him to stop by. I sent him a bit of a bump.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
You can possibly get those brgs from JD or probably a good brg supply business. JD part # is 990sc @ $119.34 ea


----------

